

Show HN: Made a challenging social game about trading cards of any topic - churreiro
http://www.ilustrum.com/

======
churreiro
Sorry about so many spaniards playing! Even is a Spanish based startup there
are a lot of contents in English and it is focused globally. Expecting a lot
of feedback from you guys, maybe not that common startup but it is fun.

Thank's

